

Ultrinsic - Bet on yourself getting good grades - jefffoster
http://ultrinsic.com/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous submissions of relevance:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1595995>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1595526>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1592416>

